# Munster's Koach and Dragula released!



## rkoenn

I was just visiting my facebook page which posts Round2 news and they just announced today that the Munster cars are now available. It will likely be a few days yet before they reach the retailers but this is great news. I had these as a kid back when they were on TV and very much wanted to get my hands on them again. They may even go to the top of the build pile.


----------



## buzzconroy

I know, i had preordered a few form burbank hobbies.
The tin in awesome.

Buzz


----------



## Mitchellmania

That's so cool! I wish Round 2 would have made the Munster family standing to go with the cars!!


----------



## Jimmy B

Whoa - I thought these were delayed till December. 
Mama-mia the releases this month. 
Awe well - I'm amazed at the number of different ways my wife comes up with to make Hamburger-Helper


----------



## rkoenn

Jimmy B said:


> Whoa - I thought these were delayed till December.
> Mama-mia the releases this month.
> Awe well - I'm amazed at the number of different ways my wife comes up with to make Hamburger-Helper


Or should that be how many flavors of hamburger helper there are on the store shelves. And you may have just noted Mega actually has them in already! And to think I just ordered Sinbad and another kit this morning because I thought I would be waiting a few more weeks for the Munsters. Real bummer!


----------



## apls

I pre ordered them from CultMan, haven't heard a thing yet. I saw them last Saturday at AAA Hobbies in Magnola NJ.


----------



## djnick66

Maybe its the boxed kits delayed? This is the $50 tin package


----------



## apls

I ordered the tin box.


----------



## buzzconroy

djnick66 said:


> Maybe its the boxed kits delayed? This is the $50 tin package


No the first run is 29.00, the second tin run will be 45.00.
The RODS will be also be issued in seperate boxes, have no date.
molded from original molds not repop.

Buzz


----------



## djnick66

The tins out now are $50 its AMT 619. According to my wholesalers there are seperately boxed kits for the Dragula and Koach for $30 each.


----------



## Zombie_61

djnick66 said:


> According to my wholesalers there are seperately boxed kits for the Dragula and Koach for $30 each.


Glad to hear this. I already have two Koachs from previous releases and didn't really want a third, but the one Drag-U-La I have is missing a couple of pieces so I definitely want one or two of those.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Get the straight poop here: http://round2models.com/models/amt/munsters-collector-tin/amt619-02.


----------



## buzzconroy

Sorry but my the pre order tin munster cars is 29.10, other pre orders are 36.00 at other places.why do you doubt my word.
I called Burbank Hobbies just now to verify my order its for the tin.
But again what do i know!!!! The photo of the tin wasnt available.
MEGA HOBBY has them for 36.98.





















*AMT Munster Coach/Dragula 2-N-1 Tin PRE-ORDER* AMT619







Regular price: $36.49







Our price: *$29.19*








*Burbank's House of Hobbies*
911 South Victory Blvd.
Burbank, California 91502
818-848-3674
*Store Hours: (Pacific Time Zone)*
Mon-Fri 10-5:30
Sat 10-5
Sun 12-4
Questions or Comments please email us:
[email protected]


----------



## djnick66

Im just going by the MSRP's listed on places like Stevens...

AMT-619 1/25 Munster Koach & Grandpa Munster's Drag-U-La (2 Kits Special Tin) $49.95 A 
AMT-647 1/25 Munster Koach $26.95 TBA 

Or, Tower Hobbies which lists the MSRP price at $49.99

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWGE9&P=ML

Round 2 sells it for $45
http://www.shopatron.com/products/productdetail/part_number=RDAMT619/642.0.1.1

You got a good deal... probably they are honoring the original suggested price. IIRC the kits were about $10 cheaper when they were supposed to be out a year ago.


----------



## buzzconroy

John from round 2 did mention that the second run will be 45.00.
Megahobby has them for 36.98.Best bet is to shop around.

Model on
Randy


----------



## mcdougall

I had 2 0n pre-order with CultTVman for $28.95 each...
Paid for 'em last night!...and I'm talking the Tin edition...


" PL-110 PAYMENT FOR Bates Mansion Psycho House reissue from Polar Lights $26.95 x 2 

AMT-108 PAYMENT FOR Munsters Koach/Dragula reissue in collector's tin from AMT/Round 2 $28.95 x 2 "

Mcdee


----------



## Stu Pidasso

I was at a convention a few months back where they had Dragula on display. I took a buttload of reference shots. Anybody need them, or should I just post them on photobucket for all yer viewing pleasurables?


----------



## rkoenn

Here are three pics of one of the Dragulas at Monster Bash outside Pittsburg in June 2008. The final pic is myself with the Dragula.


----------



## Stu Pidasso

Yup, that's the same car I shot pics of. I got a lot of them, mostly reference shots of all the "hard to reach" areas, and detail shots of all the engine parts and cockpit. From a "modeler's" point of view...


----------



## Auroranut

http://www.munsterkoach.com/PHdrag3.htm

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

If you look closely at the colour pics of the chassis you'll see the AMT kit has the correct Edelbrock cross ram and the Fenton exhaust headers. I'm replacing my engine with a Revell Buttera one and cutting the intake off the AMT one and modifying it to suit.
The distributor cap is a Cal Custom clear one on the real car so I'm casting the Revell dizzy in clear resin.

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61

Sharp-eyed observers should also notice the "headlights" and tombstone "radiator" on the replica in the photos rkoenn posted are completely wrong.


----------



## Auroranut

There hasn't been a single replica that's accurate to the original. Even the original changed. The biggest change was for the movie "Munster go Home" when the rear of the chassis was changed to add a rollbar and to accommodate Fred Gwynne. Actually, I could be wrong but I heard the chassis was modified to give it added rigidity for the cross country scenes in the movie.
The original tombstone was a piece of Italian marble that was removable to allow airflow to the radiator which was so small that portable electric fans were placed in front of the radiator to cool it down when idling. If you look at the radiator it has a coffin shaped brass header tank. It looks pretty cool!

Chris.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

I'm just stoked because the kit includes the surf slab! Now if we can just get Jimmy Flintstone to come out with a 1/25 scale Grandpa in an old fashioned bathing suit posed like he's hanging 10...


----------



## aurora1craig

*New Munsters Tin?*

Hi It Probably has been mentioned, but the new Munsters cars in the new Tin , is the size of the cars smaller? they seem so small, thanks Craig


----------



## djnick66

dude tone down the Ginormous green font... no the kits aren't new. They are reissues of the old kits.


----------

